# Army EOD to _____



## Fizzle (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey guys, last time I was on here I was in high school struggling, wondering what I was going to do with my life. After a semester at college I decided it wasn't for me at the moment but I definitely want to go back and get my degree later on.

I thought I was gonna have to fight for it but I only waited a day and there was an Army EOD slot at the recruiters office and I jumped on it. Right now my main focus is getting/staying in shape and maintaining my study skills but my long term goal is to head to SFAS.

Was it a wise decision going the EOD route? I know it's a little bit undermanned so how are they about letting guys go to head to the different schools? My main conflict at the recruiting office was deciding between 68W, 35M, and 89D, but I eventually decided to head the EOD route.

Could anybody give me some insight on what life in a regular EOD unit is like and what are the opportunities of EOD getting into a "special" type of unit or school? (Airborne, Sniper, Ranger, etc.)


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 26, 2011)

EOD is at the top of the list of "things I would have liked to have done in the military" list.  I hope it works out for you.  

You may want to reach out to Racing Kittie, she's a highly experienced EOD type and if you can talk her into it, she can probably be a big help to you.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 26, 2011)

From a non-EOD perspective:  EOD is a funky kind of special operations..

Funky in that generally speaking, everyone works with you to one extent or another, but there's no fucking way that you'll ever know the true extent of their job, knowledge, or skillset.. without being them.

Honestly? if I was AD or a new recruit and had been offered EOD..... I would have jumped on it. I wanted to be a Ranger and all, but in hindsight, I liked blowing stuff up and I liked blowing stuff up in technical manners even more.  I mean, how much more technical can it get than using a fucking bomb, to prevent another bomb from going off. That's like shining a flashlight between two mirrors and making infinite energy type of witchcraft.


----------



## Fizzle (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks, you're making it sound like I chose the right profession. I've been looking at civilian-type work and there's tons of contractors and PMC's that hire "UXO Techs" so that was a relief to me. I would hate to get out and have to completely switch tracks like a lot of people in combat arms has to do.

I thought it was that simple until I talked to a acouple EOD techs (One Navy, the other Army) and the amount of technical knowledge they have to learn and retain is incredible... Drinking through a fire hose.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 26, 2011)

Never mind the fact that you have specific training that provided you have a good term of service, don't go high order alongside your charges, and know your shit... means you can come damn close to being able to walk on to any PD anywhere...


----------



## pardus (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't think Ive got the brains to pass the EOD school but that is an MOS I'd love to have.
Like the others has said, you should get work no problem at all on civi side if you ever decide to do that.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 26, 2011)

Army EOD is a noble profession. You will learn many things at the school. Like most technical training you will be in a job that requires constant refresher courses as well as OJT in your EOD unit. As somebody suggested I would touch bases with 'Racing Kitty' as she can give you the straight dope on Military EOD. I was both a Bomb Technician and Bomb Unit supervisor in a LEO department for many years in Washington State.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 27, 2011)

IF you are going to go EOD do it in the Navy. They are shit hot(this is coming form a good friend of mine who is an Army EOD tech). You will get more opportunities there.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 27, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> IF you are going to go EOD do it in the Navy. They are shit hot(this is coming form a good friend of mine who is an Army EOD tech). You will get more opportunities there.


 
I was going to suggest the same thing, but I didn't want to veer too far out of my lane.


----------



## pardus (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Fizzle (Nov 27, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> IF you are going to go EOD do it in the Navy. They are shit hot(this is coming form a good friend of mine who is an Army EOD tech). You will get more opportunities there.


 
I thought about it... I know a former Navy EOD guy personally and he's a really gung ho guy. My main issue is that swimming is just not my best skill. I've seen the EOD guys training (I live near the Dive School) and the amount of swimming they do is crazy. I'm not afraid of exercise but I would hate to miss my chance at my first choice career and get thrown in a garbage Rating all because I'm not a good swimmer.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 27, 2011)

Fizzle said:


> I thought about it... I know a former Navy EOD guy personally and he's a really gung ho guy. My main issue is that swimming is just not my best skill. I've seen the EOD guys training (I live near the Dive School) and the amount of swimming they do is crazy. I'm not afraid of exercise but I would hate to miss my chance at my first choice career and *get thrown in a garbage Rating* all because I'm not a good swimmer.


 
Easy killer.  Some of us here might resent, er...represent that comment!  ;)
If you want to blow shit up and the Army has an open slot, I say go for it.


----------



## Fizzle (Nov 27, 2011)

I just hope all these benefits are around by the time I get out.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 28, 2011)

Fizzle said:


> I just hope all these benefits are around by the time I get out.


Availabilty of benefits doesn't matter if you don't make it.
You should be more concerned with getting through EOD School and your enlistment/deployments.  
Planning for the future is great, but ignoring the 25 Meter Target will bite you in the ass quickly.
Enlist, get through Basic Training, and EOD School; then worry about "cool guy stuff" and taking college classes.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 28, 2011)

EOD AIT is considered one of, if not the hardest entry level AIT you can do. You will definately have your work cut out for you.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 28, 2011)

goon175 said:


> EOD AIT is considered one of, if not the hardest entry level AIT you can do. You will definately have your work cut out for you.


 
Last I heard you need TS right? That alone prolly makes it difficult lol.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yup. They have to be cleared for TS. The job is probably the most available one that I see, its just hard to fill because the qualifications are very high, and many people do not see the value in it (their misconception is that of the guy who is poking the sand for landmines with a stick). Some say you are crazy to take that job, I say you are crazy not too. Fast promotions, high bonuses while you are in, and guaranteed, high paying employment when you get out. The academic stuff is rigorous to say the least, one of the guys from my station who is in the AIT now has a B.S. from a very good school, and he tells me this is some of the most challenging stuff he has ever had to do.


----------



## Fizzle (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the words of encouragement everybody.
Now I'm just playing the waiting game, I don't ship out until the end of April. Still waiting on a call from the guy doing my security clearance.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 28, 2011)

The GI Bill-related discussion that was originally part of this thread was moved to this thread per user request.


----------



## Brill (Nov 28, 2011)

goon175 said:


> EOD AIT is considered one of, if not the hardest entry level AIT you can do. You will definately have your work cut out for you.


 
I bet you will soon change your viewpoint.


----------



## Brill (Nov 28, 2011)

goon175 said:


> Some say you are crazy to take that job, I say you are crazy not too.



There's a guy on my team who crosstrained from EOD but now doing the cool, sexy, nerdy stuff (ok, it's not really that cool...definitely not sexy either but VERY nerdy).  Craziest MFer I know!  He fits in very well with the rest of us.  Well, as soon as we can cure his C4 addiction.


----------



## dknob (Dec 5, 2011)

Im too much of a pussy to do EOD.


----------

